# Jungans Atomic Watch



## willoughbybrown (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi,

Has anyone owned, or indeed heard any reviews of this watch. I'm quite tempted because of the esteric nature of the watch, but have heard no reviews (favourable or otherwise).

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I have owned a Junghans Mega Solar Ceramic for 3 years and its still spot on.

+/- zero. 

It hasn't missed a beat and I use it to check all my other watcbes.


----------



## synchro (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a Junghans Mega - needs a new battery - only gripe is the minute hand only moves once a minute other than that always right never failed to sync to DCF.


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I've had two Junghans Atomics - an Apollo chronograph and the simpler ' Mega' . Both performed perfectly and were absolutely spot on, unlike some other makes of atomic watch that lose half a second in the movement. Bit pricey, but good quality. I had both mine for about 5 years, one battery change each and then sold them on.


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I had one of the entry level ones some years back, never really bonded with it, and it used to eat batteries.


----------



## Nick H (May 6, 2006)

I've got a Mega 1000 like this http://junghanswatchesusa.net/COLLECTION/026-2801-00.html Had it about 10 years and it's still going. It eats batteries, so I change them myself and have lost a tiny spring but it doesn't seem to have made any difference. It's looking more and more retro, hence more and more 'with it'. Sometimes it doesn't receive a transmission for days on end but it's best not to force it to transmit because that kills the battery ridiculously fast.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Nick H said:


> I've got a Mega 1000 like this http://junghanswatchesusa.net/COLLECTION/026-2801-00.html Had it about 10 years and it's still going. It eats batteries, so I change them myself and have lost a tiny spring but it doesn't seem to have made any difference. It's looking more and more retro, hence more and more 'with it'. Sometimes it doesn't receive a transmission for days on end but it's best not to force it to transmit because that kills the battery ridiculously fast.


Yes, that sure is reto looking. I like it! I just bought a Mega off The Bay for $50 w/free S&H - MSRP $400. Should be here by Tuesday. Aluminum case with leather band. Kind of unusual style but affordable. Have thought about an atomic watch for a few years but I'm really into vintage mechanical watches, including Accutrons. This thread sparked my interest and I went looking. The seller is in Maine and has other styles, all at considerable discount. All are marked as "seconds" with an "S" scratched in the case back.


----------



## willoughbybrown (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks guys, you've convinced me.

Now to decide on the model...


----------

